# Type B LED Tube New Revolution: Double-end powered, meet UL/ETL Type B certification



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We just installed a few 96" line voltage single pin lamps and they had some kind of spring action on the ends.
I suspect they only made contact when they were compressed.
They were purchased at REXEL and had an ETL label.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you have that product link?
The product in the video do not have any mechanical design on the ends, because mechanical design has shortcoming that it easily has bad contact, and can't fit some fixtures very well.
For such as Fa8 single pin tubes, at present many manufacturers said that they can pass type B UL or ETL standard, and they also put the ul or etl lable on the products, however, that's not true, only real engineers understand this.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> We just installed a few 96" line voltage single pin lamps and they had some kind of spring action on the ends.
> I suspect they only made contact when they were compressed.
> They were purchased at REXEL and had an ETL label.


Do you have that product link?
The product in the video do not have any mechanical design on the ends, because mechanical design has shortcoming that it easily has bad contact, and can't fit some fixtures very well.
For such as Fa8 single pin tubes, at present many manufacturers said that they can pass type B UL or ETL standard, and they also put the ul or etl lable on the products, however, that's not true, only real engineers understand this.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

FWLED said:


> Do you have that product link?
> The product in the video do not have any mechanical design on the ends, because mechanical design has shortcoming that it easily has bad contact, and can't fit some fixtures very well.
> For such as Fa8 single pin tubes, at present many manufacturers said that they can pass type B UL or ETL standard, and they also put the ul or etl lable on the products, however, that's not true, only real engineers understand this.


This is what was on the invoice:


KYST KT-LED36T8-96P-840-D 36W LED 39.712
T8 TUBE PLASTIC ALUMN 4000K
120-277V

https://www.prolighting.com/kt-led36t8-96p-840-d.html











That silver color pin retracts about 1/8"


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

*Look at this:*



Southeast Power said:


> This is what was on the invoice:
> 
> 
> KYST KT-LED36T8-96P-840-D 36W LED 39.712
> ...


I can't see the picture in that link...
You can refer to this link for the 8FT LED T8:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=195145161263905&id=100023052663332

Actually, no matter the voltage, lumen or any other data, everyone can make it if they want, the most important is the quality, design, practicability and safety of the product. 

"That silver color pin retracts about 1/8"", I don't think this design is reliable.:biggrin:


----------

